# 1001 Uses For White Distilled Vinegar



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

This site was really cool and very helpful!!

Take a look and see!

1001 Uses For White Distilled Vinegar


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooh I'll check it out. I love using it to clean. I was cleaning my shower after I just moved in and it was all nasty with soap scum everywhere. I kept buying bottles of cleaners cause I wanted to take a darn shower. Well I sprayed some vinegar on it and wala all the junk wiped right off.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

great on wood floors, just squirt some in your water bucket and go! no streaks.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! Thank you! I've been utilizing my day time cleaning now that I'm home more


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am a neat freak..LOL. I knew about some of these uses but I was in heaven when I found this site..


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish I was a neat freak at home. At work, for sure, but at home...nah.


----------

